# AMDs Radeon HD5000-Serie ein voller Erfolg



## Explosiv (15. Dezember 2009)

*
AMDs Radeon HD5000-Serie ein voller Erfolg
*


​Die Kollegen von Fudzilla und Ati-Forum berichten, das AMD gestern erste Verkaufszahlen ihrer DirectX-11-Grafikkarten genannt hatte. Diese sollen belegen, das die Evergreen-Serie ein voller Erfolg ist.

Es sollen mindestens 800.000 Grafikchips der neuen DirectX-11-Serie verkauft worden sein. Dazu zählt die Radeon HD5800-Serie, die HD5970-Serie und die HD5700-Serie.

Von dem kleinen Juniper konnten 500.000 Exemplare verkauft werden. Was aber auch an den Verfügbarkeitsproblemen der HD5800-Serie liegt, wovon der kleinere Juniper-Chip nicht so sehr betroffen ist.

Trotz Fertigungsprobleme bei TSMC , konnten auch ganze 300.000 Exemplare des Cypress-Chips verkauft werden. Im Moment scheint sich auch  die Verfügbarkeit teilweise zu verbessern.

So konnte AMD in diesem Jahr immerhin knapp 1 Million-Evergreen-Chips verkaufen, obwohl das Jahr so gut wie zu Ende ist. AMD wird auch nächstes Jahr nochmals kräftig aufholen, dann folgen auch schon die mobilen Pendanten und auch eine weitere Low-End-Grafikkarte für den Desktop.

Der große Verlierer ist momentan der Konkurrent nVIDIA und deren Boardpartner, welche sich momentan in einer Zwickmühle befinden. Fudzilla berichtet sogar, das einige Boardpartner das Weinachtsgeschäft nicht überstehen werden, da es keine lieferbaren GT200-Grafikkarten seitens nVIDIA gibt. 
Sollte nVIDIA am Anfang des Jahres ihren Fermi vorstellen, gibt es dennoch keine Grafikkarten für die Mittelklasse, den mobilen und Low -End-Berreich. 

AMD erfreut sich an der momentan fehlenden Konkurrenz und steigenden Marktanteilen. Sollte Fermi im ersten Quartal 2010 erscheinen, wobei man von März bis April ausgehen kann, ist es denkbar spät, da bei ATi schon an der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation gearbeitet wird, ein Vorsprung ist so oder so bei AMD zu verbuchen.

Quellen:

Fudzilla
ATi-Forum
Hardware-Infos
Xbit-labs


----------



## kress (15. Dezember 2009)

Weiter so AMD


----------



## boss3D (15. Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch Respekt für AMD/ATi. So muss das laufen ... 

Technologieführer sind sie ja schon lange. Jetzt müssen sie nur noch mehr Marktanteile von nVidia gewinnen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## speedstar (15. Dezember 2009)

Sie haben sich wirklich ein Lob verdient! Da sie ihren Rückstand aufgeholt haben, allerdings könnte die Verfügbarkeit der HD5800-Karten doch um Welten besser sein...


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (15. Dezember 2009)

speedstar schrieb:


> Sie haben sich wirklich ein Lob verdient! Da sie ihren Rückstand aufgeholt haben, allerdings könnte die Verfügbarkeit der HD5800-Karten doch um Welten besser sein...


  Das *liegt* *aber nicht an ATI* selbst.


----------



## freakyd84 (15. Dezember 2009)

super AMD! Gratz gratz!  Und ja, ich bin AMD-Fänboi


----------



## Rotax (15. Dezember 2009)

Da kann man nur sagen: Zurecht. Weiter so.


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Dezember 2009)

Glückwunsch auch von mir ^^

Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem AMD sys, schäme mich ja schon fast das ich ne GTS 285 drine habe


----------



## Equilibrium (15. Dezember 2009)

sehr schön! Die Jungs haben die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt und alles gegeben. Nun dürfen sie die Früchte iherer Arbeit ernten.

und das obwohl ich bekennender Nvidia Fan bin/war?!


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (15. Dezember 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Sollte Fermi im ersten Quartal 2010 erscheinen, wobei man von März bis April ausgehen kann, ist es denkbar spät, da bei ATi schon an der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation gearbeitet wird, ein Vorsprung ist so oder so bei AMD zu verbuchen.



Na ATi, nicht gleich übertreiben! *Erstmal alle mit Radeon HD 5xxx karten_**versorgen*, bevor man schon an der nächsten Generation von Grafikkarten bastelt. Aber am sonsten : "Respekt, ATi..."


----------



## johnnyGT (15. Dezember 2009)

das Beste ist ja , dass die Architektur auf dem r600er Chip der 2900er basiert und immer noch so eine Leistung erbringt!.
Die nächste Generation soll ja eine neue Architektur bekommen - da bin ich echt mal gespannt was dabei herumkommt.
Also  Ati / Amd


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (15. Dezember 2009)

GO GO GO, weiter so AMD. 

Es kann nur im Grunde nur noch besser werden...


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Dezember 2009)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Na ATi, nicht gleich übertreiben! *Erstmal alle mit Radeon HD 5xxx karten_**versorgen*, bevor man schon an der nächsten Generation von Grafikkarten bastelt. Aber am sonsten : "Respekt, ATi..."


 
Die arbeiten schon lange an der neuen Archiektur und soll Ende 2010 Vorgestellt werden und anfang 2011 verfügbar sein. Zudem könnte es auch sein, dass diese dann bei Global Foundries gefertigt werden, da dort am 32nm und 28nm Prozess gerade gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Explosiv (15. Dezember 2009)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Na ATi, nicht gleich übertreiben! *Erstmal alle mit Radeon HD 5xxx karten_**versorgen*, bevor man schon an der nächsten Generation von Grafikkarten bastelt. Aber am sonsten : "Respekt, ATi..."



Es wird immer in mehreren Entwickler-Teams parallel gearbeitet, ein Team wird schon längst an einer neuen Generation arbeiten, das ist immer so gewesen und wird auch immer so bleiben. Die jetzige Generation hat nichts mit der laufenden Entwicklung der nächsten Generation zu tun  . 

Grüsse Explosiv


----------



## KILLTHIS (15. Dezember 2009)

Finde ich gut! Habe mir immerhin ebenfalls eine HD5770 gegönnt, wenngleich diese erst Weihnachten einzug hält - vielleicht teste ich nächstes Jahr Crossfire, dann kommt eine zweite Hinzu. Mal gucken.

MfG

KILLTHIS


----------



## zcei (15. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir nen dickes Lob! 

Solange nVidia nicht nachzieht wird sich auch nicht viel ändern (außer der Lieferbarkeit seitens TMCPs hoffentlich )


----------



## poiu (15. Dezember 2009)

mal ist Ati mal Nvidia vorne, nichts neues 

wobei schön zu hören das die Verkaufszahlen so gut sind, hoffentlich wirkt sich das gut auf die Finanzen von AMD aus.


----------



## Kamrum (15. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir 
Bin mit meiner XFX HD5870 mehr als zu Frieden selbst mit Referenzkühler im Desktopbetrieb nie über 35° (gut belüftetes Gehäuse ^^).
Und Leistung satt , einzigstes Manko die Verfügbarkeit und der damit steigende Preis was jedoch nicht ATI/AMD zu verschulden hat


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (15. Dezember 2009)

So muss es laufen, echt gut das AMD/ATi endlich mal die Karten vor dem Release der Nvidia´s released hat!

Dennoch, denke ich das die GTX 3xx verdammt gut wird ,so gut das sie dafür aber auch sau teuer wird ( riesige GPU! = hohe fertigungskosten)


----------



## leorphee (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin auch für ein ausgeglichenen Konkurrenzkampf, aber mit der Verfügbarkeit ist es im Moment nicht so prall...
Hatte am häufigsten ATI drin, aber im Moment immer noch eine 260, liegt auch an der Verfügbarkeit und den im Moment viel zu utopischen Preisen...


----------



## Low (15. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schön.

Haben die bei NV ein Brett vor dem Kopf oder warum dauert das so lange.^^


----------



## potzblitz (15. Dezember 2009)

Sobald die Verfügbarkeit sich verbessert hat und der Preis stimmt werde ich mir eine 5000 holen, spätestens zu BF BC 2


----------



## Brzeczek (15. Dezember 2009)

Mein Glückwunsch an AMD. Ich hätte auch schon längst eine 5870 wenn die nicht so Teuer und selten wäre  


@Explosiv

Sehr gute News, wie vom Profi


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Dezember 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Sehr gute News, wie vom Profi



Naja, an der Grammatik könnte man noch feilschen. 

Ansonsten: Mal schauen, was die Zukunft bringt - im Moment jedoch einen klaren Vorsprung für AMD/ATi.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde meine Gelitten Nivdia...auch wenn es gedauert hat aber Gelitten....^^

Ich kann nur Hoffen das auch mit Low Bereich gut arbeit macht und das bei der HD5xxxx auch wieder Hybrid CrossFire am start ist. Dazu noch die 8xx Chipsatz man das müsste ab gehen.


----------



## RomeoJ (15. Dezember 2009)

Hey,

nunja, man muss neidlos Anerkennen, das ATI/AMD seine / ihre Hausaufgaben für das Weihnachtsgeschäft gemacht haben...

Und natürlich, ich als oller nVidianer`er, auch neidlos die Leistung für gut deklariere. 

Ich selber nutze die 5870  und ja, respeckt..


So far, stay fair and show me the next generation, nvidia..


----------



## BeachBoy08 (15. Dezember 2009)

Bei solchen News lacht das fanboy Herz wieder. 
Hatte ja auch schon mit dem gedanke gespielt eine HD5850 zu kaufen aber der Preis war mir doch etwas zu hoch, naja und von der Verfügbarkeit wollen wir mal gar nicht anfangen. ^^


----------



## PontifexM (15. Dezember 2009)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Na ATi, nicht gleich übertreiben! *Erstmal alle mit Radeon HD 5xxx karten_**versorgen*, bevor man schon an der nächsten Generation von Grafikkarten bastelt. Aber am sonsten : "Respekt, ATi..."


 

tja, du sagts es


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (16. Dezember 2009)

Gut, dass es für AMD so super läuft. 



Explosiv schrieb:


> Sollte Fermi im ersten Quartal 2010 erscheinen, wobei man von März bis April ausgehen kann, ist es denkbar spät, da bei ATi schon an der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation gearbeitet wird, ein Vorsprung ist so oder so bei AMD zu verbuchen.



Nvidia arbeitet lange am Nachfolger des Fermi und sogar schon an dessen Nachfolger, wenn sie den in 2 oder 3 Jahren auf den Markt bringen wollen.
Ebenso arbeitet AMD längst am Nachfolger der HD6000, die erst 2011 oder so kommen soll.
So lief das in der Chipentwicklung schon immer.


----------



## Becksq9 (16. Dezember 2009)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Sobald die Verfügbarkeit sich verbessert hat und der Preis stimmt werde ich mir eine 5000 holen, spätestens zu BF BC 2



Dito, 

hoffe die Lage entspannt sich nach dem Neujahr ein bisschen


----------



## Explosiv (16. Dezember 2009)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Gut, dass es für AMD so super läuft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem bin ich mir aber auch voll im klaren, siehe einen Post später von mir . 
Das was ich meinte, ist der zeitliche Vorsprung im Jahr 2010. Gehen wir mal von dem Szenario aus, nVIDIA kann erste Grafikkarten in großen Stückzahlen im März liefern und AMD stellt noch zum Ende des Jahres (laut Roadmap) ihre komplett neue Generation vor (siehe dieses Jahr). 
Dann hätte nVIDIA´s Genration gerade mal 9 Monate existiert und Sie stehen wieder unter Druck, die nächste Generation nachzuschieben (natürlich alles spekulativ  ). Das meinte ich damit, hab mich wohl undeutlich ausgedrückt (Hatte es eilig ).

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## CentaX (16. Dezember 2009)

Wenn die HD5850'er zu günstigeren Preisen (so 170€? Na gut, meinetwegen auch etwas mehr) lieferbar wären, wären es am 24.12. dann 800.001 Karten...
So wart ich aber lieber auf die nächste Generation von ATi, mit ordentlichen Nvidia- Karten als Gegenstück. Für ATi zwar schlechter, für mich aber besser, da ich dann weniger zahle.
Oder evtl stell ich mir im nächsten Jahr gleich ne 360 hin.. Auf der HD4850 läuft noch alles, zocken tu ich aufgrund Spielemangels sowieso nicht - also wieso nicht ne 360 mit nem ATi Chip kaufen ;P


----------



## Spawn1702 (16. Dezember 2009)

Schlichtweg von jeglichem Fanboy Gebrülle mal abgesehen...
ATI hats genial getroffen...nvidia hat richtig Probleme...es kommen keine echten Features, keine echten Benchmarks...keine echten Spezifikationen...

Der Fermi Chip mag gut sein, keine Frage...aber das war die Rampage von 3dfx auch 

nvidia verliert im Moment jeden Tag Kunden und mehr als Luftnummern liefern sie nicht...

Wer eine echte 58XX Karte kaufen kann...Glückwunsch! Gute Wahl! Und AMD/ATI schreitet weiterhin voran...falls nvidia einen lauffähigen Fermischip auf den Markt wirft ist es ziemlich spät...von der Lieferbarkeit ganz zu schweigen...und AMD setzt bald die nächste Generation drauf!

btw....TMSC wird wohl bald vom Markt verschwinden, wenn sie nicht innerhalb der nächsten Wochen ihre Produktionsschwierigkeiten auf die Reihe kriegen. Es ist unternehmertechnisch völliger Bullshit an so einer schlechten Firma fest zu halten! Zumal AMD/ATI auf andere Fertigungsstandorte zurückgreifen könnte...


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

toll wenn amd solche verkaufszahlen vorweist, trotzdem kotzt mich es an wenn ich keine neue karte kaufen kann


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (16. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> toll wenn amd solche verkaufszahlen vorweist, trotzdem kotzt mich es an wenn ich keine neue karte kaufen kann



richtig... ati hat mich (vorerst) als Kunden verloren, weil nichts lieferbar ( vor 2 Wochen zumindest) war und ich mir notgedrungen ne gtx285 kaufen musste... kann ja nicht mit nem 3200 onboard Graka Cip zocken...

hätt mir echt gern ne 5870 gekauft -.-


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

nun ich bleib weiterhin bei meinem CF system aber mich nerft es trotzdem


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (16. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> toll wenn amd solche verkaufszahlen vorweist, trotzdem kotzt mich es an wenn ich keine neue karte kaufen kann



Ruckeln denn aktuell irgendwelche Games bei dir?


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

rofl die frage ist gut von dir, is ja nur ein CF system^^

natürlich ruckeln alle^^ liegt aber wohl am laaag


----------



## TheGamler (16. Dezember 2009)

Erstmal Glückwunsch an ATI/AMD 
Wenn ich an das 2900xx Debakel denke, und wie sich die Karten entwickelt haben - einfach nur top! 



Explosiv schrieb:


> Dann hätte nVIDIA´s Genration gerade mal 9 Monate existiert und Sie *stehen wieder unter Druck, die nächste Generation nachzuschieben*



Ach das geht doch ratz-fatz! Neuer Name drauf und fertig!


----------



## KILLTHIS (16. Dezember 2009)

TheGamler schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch an ATI/AMD
> Wenn ich an das 2900xx Debakel denke, und wie sich die Karten entwickelt haben - einfach nur top!
> 
> 
> ...


So wie 2xx und 3xx was?


----------



## belle (16. Dezember 2009)

Schön, das können wir alle AMD gönnen!


----------



## tm0975 (16. Dezember 2009)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> richtig... ati hat mich (vorerst) als Kunden verloren, weil nichts lieferbar ( vor 2 Wochen zumindest) war und ich mir notgedrungen ne gtx285 kaufen musste... kann ja nicht mit nem 3200 onboard Graka Cip zocken...
> 
> hätt mir echt gern ne 5870 gekauft -.-



notgedrungen? also bevor ich soviel geld für altes zeugs rauswerfe, hätte mich mir doch eher eine 4770/57xx als übergangslösung gekauft und diese danach weiterverkauft. ist immer noch allemal günstiger sle ne teure dx10-karte. ich finde es zwar auch nicht so toll, dass sich das alles mehr als deutlich in die länge zieht, aber altes zeugs kommt nicht rein.


----------



## leorphee (16. Dezember 2009)

stellt Euch nur mal die Verkaufszahlen vor wenn die karte verfügbar wäre....


----------



## DarkMo (16. Dezember 2009)

ob amd da tsmc verklagen kann wegen umsatzeinbußen? ^^ wobei es sicher au nix bringt den zur zeit einzigen hersteller zu verklagen ><


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (16. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> rofl die frage ist gut von dir, is ja nur ein CF system^^
> 
> natürlich ruckeln alle^^ liegt aber wohl am laaag



Meine Frage war ironisch gemeint.  Wenn nix ruckelt, wozu dann ne neue Graka?


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Dezember 2009)

Und was meint ihr? Habt ihr es einfach überlesen ich glaub es net^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...5000-serie-ein-voller-erfolg.html#post1354950


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Dezember 2009)

Schäm dich CrashStyle. 
Respekt an AMD.
Ich wünsch mir eigentlich bloß bessere CPU's von AMD.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (16. Dezember 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Und was meint ihr? Habt ihr es einfach überlesen ich glaub es net^^
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...5000-serie-ein-voller-erfolg.html#post1354950



Schrei nach Aufmerksamkeit?  Hab auch ne Nvidia drin und habs erst einmal mit ner AMD-Graka versucht und die wandertee nach 3 Wochen über Ebay zum nächsten Besitzer.
Würde mir allerdings jederzeit wieder ne AMD-Karte holen, wenn sie denn interessant scheint. Hauptbedingung: Kein rotes PCB.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (16. Dezember 2009)

tm0975 schrieb:


> notgedrungen? also bevor ich soviel geld für altes zeugs rauswerfe, hätte mich mir doch eher eine 4770/57xx als übergangslösung gekauft und diese danach weiterverkauft. ist immer noch allemal günstiger sle ne teure dx10-karte. ich finde es zwar auch nicht so toll, dass sich das alles mehr als deutlich in die länge zieht, aber altes zeugs kommt nicht rein.



ja super toll... und dann noch nen neues Mainboard + DDR3 Speicher oder wie?? Nene....ich hab jetzt erstmal genug Power für das ganze nächste Jahr, egal was kommen mag.. Und btw.. ich seh keine großen Unterschiede zwischen DX10 und DX11...


----------



## geo (17. Dezember 2009)

Meinem Bruder ist die Woche ne 7900GS abgenipelt und er hat mich voll gejammert das er nicht Wolfenstein zocken kann, also hab ich ihm kurzerhand meine 4830 vermacht. Da ich momentan eh nicht wirklich viel Zeit zum zocken hab, habe ich ne Matrox G400 eingebaut. Gestern Morgen bin ich dann doch schon mal zum örtlichen Computer Fachgeschäft um zu schauen was er so alles da hat und was man so anlegen muß.
Er Hatte zwei R5850 da, aber leider für 218EUR die ich momentan nicht habe 
Kenne den Händler schon sehr lange und war schon am überlegen ob ich eine in Raten kaufen soll, da kommt der, hält mir ne XFX Grafikkarte unter die Nase und sagt:
Du bist doch Bastler, das ist ne 5750 bei dem Ding rattert der Lüfter geht aber sonst einwandfrei, war nur 2 Wochen in Betrieb. Wenn du willst kannst du die für 50EUR ohne Zubehör haben. 
Hab natürlich zugegriffen und es hat sich rausgestellt das der Lüfter zwar rattert, aber nur wenn er über Kopf steht  in meinem CM Stacker ist aber das Gegenteil der Fall und der Lüfter rattert nicht 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn
Wollte mir eigendlich keinen totalen Shader und Bandbreitenkrüppel holen aber dachte für das Geld bekomm ich die auch bei Ebay los wenn se nix taugt bzw. die wird schon reichen bis ich wieder flüssig bin. Ich bin auf jeden Fall stark überrascht von der Leistung sie ist deutlich schneller als meine 4830. Habe den Chip auf 850Mhz Ram auf 1400Mhz hochgedröselt und wenn sie hält dann brauche ich in absehbarer Zeit doch keine andere Grafikkarte 
Jetzt muß nur noch RBE korrekt funktionieren, momentan ist es offenbar nicht möglich Juniper basirende Grafikkarten zu flashen, bzw. flashen würde gehn, aber das Mit RBE 1.22 editierte Bios ist nicht lesbar nach dem speichern.


----------



## PontifexM (17. Dezember 2009)

tja glück muss man haben -.-


----------



## geo (17. Dezember 2009)

PontifexM schrieb:


> tja glück muss man haben -.-


 
Oh ja, das war wirklich ein glücklicher Zufall 

Ich habe gerade eben gesehn das die 5750 von XFX rund 100EUR in den Shops kostet, das ist wie ich finde noch etwas zu teuer, denn die 5770er kosten nur etwa 20-30EUR mehr und bieten bestimmt deutlich mehr an Leistung zumindest wenn die sich genau so gut übertakten lassen wie die 5750er.
Ich bin wie gesagt sehr erstaunt das eine Grafikkarte die auf dem Papier so arm aussieht eine solche Leistung erbringt


----------



## PontifexM (17. Dezember 2009)

wobei ich wohl schwach geworden wäre bei der 5850 Oo ein händler vorort mit solchen guten preisen -.- davon ist der arlt hier eine apotheke,un der hat nicht mal welche .


----------



## geo (17. Dezember 2009)

Ja unser Händler hier ist wirklich ein guter Mann, er ist selbst Technikfanatiker und hat eigendlich immer die neusten Sachen da. Mich hat es ehrlich gesagt gewundert das er noch keine 5870 5970 hier hatte 
Ich habe gerade gesehn was die Shops so für ne 5850 wollen  die machen sich wohl alle die Taschen voll 
Ich bin echt froh das wir unsren Ralfi hier im Ort haben 
Wird Zeit das der mal nen Onlineshop eröffnet


----------



## Phenom BE (17. Dezember 2009)

Reife Leistung AMD.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (17. Dezember 2009)

geo schrieb:


> Ich bin echt froh das wir unsren Ralfi hier im Ort haben
> Wird Zeit das der mal nen Onlineshop eröffnet


Ich wär froh wenn ich mal nen evrnünftigen Modding Shop in der gegend hätte. 
Bei uns gibts in der näheren Umgebung nur nen Euronics, da wo das 60cm SATA Kabel 15€ kostet...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. Dezember 2009)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich wär froh wenn ich mal nen evrnünftigen Modding Shop in der gegend hätte.
> Bei uns gibts in der näheren Umgebung nur nen Euronics, da wo das 60cm SATA Kabel 15€ kostet...



Bei Vobis gabs immer überdurchschnittlich viel Kleinkram wie Kabel und so. Aber leider hat die Filliale in meiner Nähe zugemacht. :/
Ich hab aber auch noch nen ICO und nen Arlt inner Nähe, da gibts auch solche Sachen. Man muss sich nur mal umsehen.


----------



## geo (18. Dezember 2009)

Ja es ist schon traurig wenn ich sehe wie viele kleine Fachgeschäfte mit sehr kompetenten Ansprechpartnern jährlich die Pforten schließen.
Ich hatte vor 5 Jahren selbst noch einen Laden, doch wie viele andere war ich der Marktherrschaft der großen z.B Media Markt und co nicht gewachsen.
Kaum zu glauben, denn bei mir gabs PC´s sehr viel günstiger und individuell zusammen gestellt mit einem Service den man bei den Großen sicher nicht hat. 
Ich bin wie gesagt froh das wir noch nen ordendlichen Laden haben und hoffe das es noch lange so bleibt!

Offtmals merkt man erst das etwas fehlt wenn es nicht mehr da ist


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Dezember 2009)

Super AMD! Endlich mal ein Erfolg. Wenn ich es mir atm leisten könnte, würde ich mir auch eine HD 5870 beschaffen.


----------



## belle (19. Dezember 2009)

@geo
Geiler Deal, das wär auch was für mich.^^
Aber eigentlich ist die 5750 auch kein beschnittener Krüppel () sondern exakt ein halber Cypress (mit der Hälfte der Speichercontroller natürlich).


----------



## PontifexM (19. Dezember 2009)

zum wiederbeleben eines in die jahre gekommenen systems ist die karte ok.
ich überleg ob ich die gegen die ati x1800xt tausche


----------



## MisterJo (7. Januar 2010)

AMD ships 2-millionth DX11 GPU

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ml#post1421255]AMD ships 2-millionth DX11 GPU


----------



## LOGIC (7. Januar 2010)

ATI/AMD hat es Nvidia mal richtig gezeigt ! Hoffe das ATI/AMD so weiter macht. Ich werd mir eine HD5870 /5970 holen.


----------



## combruder (9. Januar 2010)

ich bin auch mit einer 5770 mehr als zufrieden 
arbeitet sehr gut 
zum glück musste ichsie nicht selber bezahlenaber der preis ist ok 
wenn man bedenkt welche features sie hat


----------



## errat1c (9. Januar 2010)

Verfügbarkeit und Preis der HD5870 finde ich persönlich noch mau, aber sobald der GF100 raus ist, hol ich mir die Radeon


----------



## eVoX (10. Januar 2010)

Die Verfügbarkeint z.B. bei Alternate ist gut, eine HD5870 bekommt man schon für unter 400€.
In den nächsten 1-2 Wochen wird es wahrscheilich noch besser.


----------



## Low (10. Januar 2010)

Wenn die HD5770 eine Speicheranbindung von 256-bit hätte, hätten sie noch vieeeel mehr verkauft.


----------



## PontifexM (10. Januar 2010)

eVoX schrieb:


> Die Verfügbarkeint z.B. bei Alternate ist gut, eine HD5870 bekommt man schon für unter 400€.
> In den nächsten 1-2 Wochen wird es wahrscheilich noch besser.


 
 wow ist das günstig . . .


----------



## eVoX (10. Januar 2010)

PontifexM schrieb:


> wow ist das günstig . . .


Die waren ja schon bei fast 500€ und das es günstig ist, hab ich nicht gesagt.
Für die schnellste Single-GPU sind 400€ völlig ok, bei Nvidia beschwert sich auch keiner.


----------



## PontifexM (10. Januar 2010)

den vergleich mit nividia hast du ins spiel gebracht


----------

